# Site General > Pet Related Laws & Legislation >  Are ball pythons illegal in...?

## BallPythons94

Yonkers, NY? or a better question would be.. where are they illegal?

----------


## Kuba

Im pretty sure that there not illegal in any state.

----------


## mainbutter

Some local laws don't allow them.  New York as a state does not ban ball pythons, as to your county and city laws (or homeowners assc. regulations), my advice is to try googling it.

----------


## monk90222

> Im pretty sure that there not illegal in any state.


You would be incorrect. They are illegal in the 5 boroughs of NY (Brooklyn, Staten Island, Bronx, Manhattan and Queens) It is actually a felony to possess any python species in the 5 boroughs.

Yonkers is in Westchester County, so you are fine.

----------


## Lolo76

> Im pretty sure that there not illegal in any state.


Maybe not by state, but they are illegal in the city of San Francisco... not in the neighboring counties, though.  :Cool:

----------


## jglass38

> Im pretty sure that there not illegal in any state.


In addition to the areas already noted, they are also illegal in Hawaii (all snakes are).

----------


## olstyn

> In addition to the areas already noted, they are also illegal in Hawaii (all snakes are).


Thankfully, that regulation has a rational basis behind it; the native ecosystem in Hawaii could quite easily be decimated by introduced predators, and *many* snake species would find the climate to their liking.  It's probably the only snake ban I can actually agree with.

----------

crysbico (02-25-2014)

----------


## nixer

> Thankfully, that regulation has a rational basis behind it; the native ecosystem in Hawaii could quite easily be decimated by introduced predators, and *many* snake species would find the climate to their liking.  It's probably the only snake ban I can actually agree with.


no outright ban of anything has a rational thought behind it

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (02-25-2014),CelticVikingNerd (06-23-2018)

----------


## MattZ BallZ

i used to live in yonkers, yea man they are legal, but i would not go around showing them off to your neighbors.  ok bro peace

----------


## thekid93

> You would be incorrect. They are illegal in the 5 boroughs of NY (Brooklyn, Staten Island, Bronx, Manhattan and Queens) It is actually a felony to possess any python species in the 5 boroughs.
> 
> Yonkers is in Westchester County, so you are fine.


i live in NY and i have a ball python

----------

Redtailextreme (10-20-2009)

----------


## jglass38

> i live in NY and i have a ball python


That doesn't negate what Charlie posted.  Pythons are illegal in all 5 boros of NYC.  If you own one, you own it illegally.

----------


## monk90222

> i live in NY and i have a ball python


Well then you my friend, are a felon!...and its not a smart idea to flaunt illegal activities on public forums.....

----------


## dr del

Hi,




> i live in NY and i have a ball python





> Well then you my friend, are a felon!...and its not a smart idea to flaunt illegal activities on public forums.....


Agreed - and it is actually against the terms and conditions you agreed to abide by when you joined.




> 8. No posts promoting illegal behavior will be tolerated, including but not limited to warez/pirating of copyrighted material, illegal drug or alcohol usage, *and illegal ownership or trafficking of species*.



dr del

----------


## Lolo76

> That doesn't negate what Charlie posted.  Pythons are illegal in all 5 boros of NYC.  If you own one, you own it illegally.





> Well then you my friend, are a felon!...and its not a smart idea to flaunt illegal activities on public forums.....


They are prohibited in NYC: http://www.nycacc.org/nychealthcode.htm

But it also says this, which could be a loophole...  :Wink: 
"(a) No person shall sell or give to another person, possess, harbor or keep wild animals identified in subsection (b) of this section or in regulations promulgated by the Commissioner pursuant to subsection (e) of this section _other than in:_
(4) A place which has received the approval of the Department to exhibit or use such animals, and which has protective devices which are adequate to prevent such animal from escaping or injuring the public. The Department may impose reasonable conditions and time limits on the granting of such approval."

Furthermore, it is not a _felony_ to own any illegal animal... they simply issue a citation and/or remove the animals from your home. Can you imagine being in jail for having a Ball Python? LMAO.  :ROFL:  Here's what they do if your animal is deemed "dangerous" -

"(c) If, upon examination of the animal, or consideration of its history of the circumstances of the report made pursuant to ¨þ 11.03, or the complaint concerning said animal, the Department finds the animal to be vicious or dangerous, it may order:
(1) The animal to be surrendered for the purpose of humane destruction;
(2) The animal to be permanently removed from the City;
(3) n/a
(4) Such other action as the Department deems sufficient to insure control of the animal and protection of the public."

----------


## jglass38

> They are prohibited in NYC: http://www.nycacc.org/nychealthcode.htm
> 
> But it also says this, which could be a loophole... 
> "(a) No person shall sell or give to another person, possess, harbor or keep wild animals identified in subsection (b) of this section or in regulations promulgated by the Commissioner pursuant to subsection (e) of this section _other than in:_
> (4) A place which has received the approval of the Department to exhibit or use such animals, and which has protective devices which are adequate to prevent such animal from escaping or injuring the public. The Department may impose reasonable conditions and time limits on the granting of such approval."


That isn't a loophole. It is a provision, most likely for zoos or other educational facilities.

----------


## Lolo76

> That isn't a loophole. It is a provision, most likely for zoos or other educational facilities.


Perhaps I used the wrong word, but it could become a "loophole" in the right situation... for instance, I work in education, so maybe I can get a permit if I start doing programs with them? I was thinking about doing that at my new job (in a high school), but was actually wondering how that could work here. Anyway, I'm no lawyer, so I don't know what the bottom line is - my sister does happen to be an attorney, and I might have to ask her about this. I'll let you know if I do, and what she says!  :Wink:

----------


## xbxteen

... Ball pythons are illegal in NYC... What the????

I was never told this... I have had cops seen my bp and gone to pet shops with my ball python and they never told me this.... 

I live in the bronx.

----------


## thingsthatmakenoise

My only question would then be... if they are illegal in the five boroughs why do they sell them (along with other types of snakes) at PetSmart in Staten Island? That makes no sense!

----------


## jglass38

> My only question would then be... if they are illegal in the five boroughs why do they sell them (along with other types of snakes) at PetSmart in Staten Island? That makes no sense!


If they do (which  I doubt), then they are doing it illegally.  Other types of snakes may be legal.  Pythons are not.

----------


## monk90222

> If they do (which  I doubt), then they are doing it illegally.  Other types of snakes may be legal.  Pythons are not.


I was told by a Petland Discounts employee that boas and colubrids can be sold in pet shops in the 5 boroughs. All pythons are illegal.

----------


## NYHC4LIFE8899

> i live in NY and i have a ball python


. I was just googling this topic and this link popped up. Guess that's why they always have conventions outside the 5 boroughs...

----------


## EAC Reptiles

> i live in NY and i have a ball python


Just wondering why everyone assumes New York City when NY is mentioned. NY is a rather large state and we have no idea where in NY this person is even from.

----------

NYHC4LIFE8899 (11-11-2013)

----------


## Jam Reptiles

its one of those laws that no one pays attention to kind of like jay walking. they sell bps in Nassau and Suffolk county and Nassau county borders  one of the boroughs they never mention that they are illegal to own in the city. nypd has better things to do than worry about snakes btw my uncle is nypd and has been on the force for 15 yrs and he didn't even know they were illegal

----------


## NYHC4LIFE8899

Yep,seems so,stills expending where you live you should still be sketchy on walking in public with you Royal Pythons,cause you can still have your chops broken,snake taken away,depends on ppl in your neighborhood and if there a bunch of fools...I'll keep mine in my home or back yard.

----------


## DPBallPythons

They are illegal in Norway. ALL reptiles (except some species of turtles) are illegal there.

----------


## NYHC4LIFE8899

> Just wondering why everyone assumes New York City when NY is mentioned. NY is a rather large state and we have no idea where in NY this person is even from.


That's three...from my understanding in the 5 boroughs it's a no no... But nothing heavily stressed

----------


## crysbico

> Thankfully, that regulation has a rational basis behind it; the native ecosystem in Hawaii could quite easily be decimated by introduced predators, and *many* snake species would find the climate to their liking. It's probably the only snake ban I can actually agree with.





> no outright ban of anything has a rational thought behind it


after moving away from home, and falling in love with snakes, i would still agree with olstyn. there are so many native species that have been put on the endangered list because of the introduction of animals that have no natural predators in the islands. after moving, i totally flipped out every time i saw wild animals that weren't ever seen out and about back home: all types of large birds, rabbits, squirrels, frakking black widow spiders... the list goes on!

----------

